# quick question



## angry inch

Will Permatex 2 non-hardening work to seal up a crank seal on my craftsman saw? I was told to use Yama bond but I’m not going to drive 100 miles to get some.
Oh crap this was supposed to be in chainsaw forum. Maybe it will get moved. Sorry about that


----------

